# Respawns, im Detail



## Drakhgard (12. Dezember 2011)

In Skyrim respawnen Objekte und Gegner nach einer gewissen Zeit. Meiner Info nach sieht es so aus:

- Pflanzen (außer Nirnwurz): anscheinend *1, 2 Skyrim-Tage(?)*, hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht getestet/überprüft.
- Objekte & Gegner in der Oberwelt (inkl Erzadern): *10 Skyrim-Tage*, hab ich nicht überprüft, aber könnte hinkommen (z.B. Riesen, etc...)
- Objekte & Gegner in Innenbereichen/Dungeons: *15 Skyrim-Tage*, auch nicht überprüft, jemand meinte mal die Daedra im Dagon-Schrein würden z.B. nach 7 Tagen wieder drin sein, war bei mir aber nicht so.
- Erzadern in Innenbereichen: *30 Skyrim-Tage* - das kann ich bestätigen. Hab es in der Schwarzadermine und in der Mine in Dämmerstern getestet. Nach ca. 15-20 Tagen sieht man das Erz wieder, paar Tage später kann man es wieder abbauen.


Kann jemand meine Infos präzisieren/ergänzen/verbessern? Ich möchte gezielt ein paar Orte abfarmen, da mein nächster Char sehr kostenintensiv wird. Bisher mache ich sehr gut Geld durch das Abklappern von Riesen-Lagern. Mit Schild + Perks kann man die relativ leicht durch Gegenangriffe von ihren langsamen Hieben unterbrechen und mit einer Daedra-Waffe dann vernichten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Dezember 2011)

2 melee waffen und stunn verz drauf und riesen sind freeloot^^

respawn, guck mal in den 2 große wikis


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2011)

Warum wird denn Dein nächster Char sehr kostenintensiv? Wenn man nicht permanent zum Lehrer läuft braucht man das Geld ja kaum für was und die Häuser und Inneneinrichtigungen sind auch nicht wirklich teuer. Mit Taschendiebstahl und der Diebesgilde kommt man so leicht an Geld, dass man gar nicht weiss, wohin damit.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja Liliania, man kann auch Smileys in seinen Einträgen einfügen, das hast du fein erkannt....

BTT:
Am Anfang habt ihr ja geschrieben, dass Nirnwurz eine andere Respawnzeit hat.
Wozu brauche ich den eigentlich?


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2011)

Nirnwurz brauchst Du einerseits für ne Quest, in der Du 20 Stück davon abliefern sollst und andererseits zum Brauen von Tränken.
Es hat folgende Eigenschaften:

1. Gesundheit senken
2. Unsichtbarkeit
3. Ausdauer senken
4. Magieresistenz

Edit: Und dann gibts da noch den purpurnen Nirnwurz, von dem man 30 Stück für ne Quest braucht und der nach dem pflücken nicht mehr nachwächst. Der purpurne Nirnwurz hat die selben Alchemie-Eigenschaften wie der normale Nirnwurz, was bedeutet, dass man einen normalen Nirnwurz mit nem purpurnen Nirnwurz mixen kann und dann nen Trank erhält, der alle 4 Eigenschaften enthält. Ob man das wirklich will ist allerdings ne andere Frage ^^


----------

